# Alligator Roast on the grill



## billsfan53 (Aug 8, 2012)

I did a 3 Lb tail roast  yesterday wow!!!
  I searched for hours for a recipe with
no luck. 
  I decided to bryne it, came out fantastic.
This is how I did it. 

Bryne
Salt. Brown sugar , garlic , onion powder
White vinegar and lemon juice.

Trimmed every piece of fat off 
Take your time doing this
Soaked the roast in the brine
24 hrs. In the fridge.
 Then I rinsed the roast in cold water
for one minute.

  Injection needle sauce
     1/2 stick real butter
      Black pepper /6 twists grinder
       Two tbs hot sauce
        Minced garlic / fork full

     Inject all you can, use what's left
      and rub over roast.
       Shake Cajun seasoning on all sides.

Grill 
8 OZ glass full of wet wood chips
Wrap the chips in heavy duty foil
Set the chips on far left burner
Light grill set to high close grill.
Once hot on right burner sear 
Roast on both sides 4 min per side
Move roast to left side, shut off right
burner. Put heavy duty foil down on
The right side making a divider . 
Place roast on foil shut lid on indirect
heat.
Turn down heat to 250
Internal temp 160 take off let rest covered 1/2 hr


----------



## nivekd (Aug 8, 2012)

...didn't happen...


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds good but we all thrive on Q view (pics of what you are smoking/cooking). So since you are a newbie, I'll be gentle - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please update your profile to include your location, it helps when answering questions to know what part of the world you are in.

Thanks!


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## billsfan53 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have an IPhone with lots of Pics I have
No clue how to send pics to tHe
Forum any help would be great.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 8, 2012)

Send the pics to your PC save to a folder and upload directly to the site - the button just to the left of the filmstrip will prompt you


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 8, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Send the pics to your PC save to a folder and upload directly to the site - the button just to the left of the filmstrip will prompt you


Too funny, I just posted the question in Forum Related Issues. I know some folks use their phones exclusively rather than a PC. Thanks for the info.


----------



## whittling chip (Aug 8, 2012)

That's a great recipe and good advice. Especially the pull temp at 160 degrees. It keeps the meat very moist and tender. Not like the stuff you buy for appetizers at a restaurant. Normally overcooked and a little tuff.

Just out of curiosity, what's your location?

A Bills fan can be from anywhere.

You must be Florida Cracker with that good of a recipe.







Thanks for sharing,

WC


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi BillsFan! Thanks for the recipe it sounds really good. I just found a hook up for some gator so I might have to try it.

Just so you know I moved your thread to the "Wild Game" forum, I think you will get a lot better exposure to the topic at hand, "Roll Call" is pretty much just for introductions.


----------

